
Arduino’s New CEO, Federico Musto, May Have Fabricated His Academic Record - msabalau
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/arduinos-new-ceo-federico-musto-may-fabricated-academic-record/
======
tomcam
Limor Fried of Adafruit cracked the story! Although the very (open source)
nature of the Arduino makes me wonder why Musto's credentials matter at all.
Doesn't the hardware speak for itself?

~~~
justin66
I doubt his credentials would have mattered to anyone. The fact that he lied
about them and was taking credit for things he never did matters a lot.

~~~
wycx
I think it is reasonable to say that people with PhDs do not look fondly on
those who pretend they do. It represents significant hubris to pretend you
have completed the work to qualify for a PhD since it usually takes 4-6 years
full time. Even more hubris to think you will get away with it. After all,
people who undertake PhDs usually quite like what they do, like to talk about
it, and expect to know many of the same people as someone else who has studied
in the same area.

~~~
justin66
> I think it is reasonable to say that people with PhDs do not look fondly on
> those who pretend they do

I don't think you need to qualify it. I don't look kindly on this kind of
fakery either, and I don't have a PhD.

